# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Help and Doc Team websites launched

## TheFridge

<p>Matthew East has <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2005-October/003962.html">announced</a> the opening of two new websites for users. The first is <a href="http://help.ubuntu.com/">help.ubuntu.com</a>, which is the new home to the official documentation for the project. It includes the <a href="http://help.ubuntu.com/quicktour/C/quicktour.html">Quick Tour</a>, as well as the awesome <a href="http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html">FAQ Guide</a>. Kubuntu documentation should arrive shortly.</p>
<p>The second site, <a href="http://doc.ubuntu.com/">doc.ubuntu.com</a> is intended to be the home page for the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam">Documentation Team</a> itself. Make sure you check it out if you’re interested in contributing to the ongoing documentation projects, or just stop by #ubuntu-doc on Freenode to find out how to get started.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

